# It's time my gf and I both get a handgun, but what?



## DonP.

Something way overdue. I feel somewhat stupid asking, being a male I'm supposed to know guns. But I don't. Never grew up around them and certainly never shot one. Completely opposite from my brother who has his FFL and knows about everything when it comes to firearms. Yes I know I can ask him, but I want different opinions.

I live in a large metropolitan area. Every time I turn on the news, someone has been shot, robbed, or beaten. I feel safe in my apt now, but we plan on getting a house soon and that will change. This is what we want. My gf drives alone allot in the dark and I worry.

We each want a handgun. It will be used as self protection first, then home protection. We would also like to visit the range and goof off together sometimes. 

I was thinking revolver for a beginner for it's simplicity and yet power. Then maybe a semi later? Her concerns are I suppose normal for a woman. Recoil and trigger ease. She wants something that will, and I quote "go pow pow pow pow" fast. lol She is concerned about jamming and simplicity, which is why I thought a revolver? She likes the look of the Charter Arms Lady Chic? I believe it is a 38. Would this gun be ok for her? She likes the one with the longer grip. 

As for me. I am a little concerned about recoil (not a real lot), only because it is my first gun and I don't want it to be a distraction and affect my aim. I was considering a 357 and use the 38 rounds in it until I get used to it and then the 357 rounds? Does that make sense? I would also want something that would be sufficient if we ever have to bug out. 

Please know we will be taking a beginner course together as well as our class to be able to conceal. I will make sure we are both comfortable with our choice and we will practice. 

I suppose we should just go into any gun shop and ask them for help but I dont want to go in looking like a complete moron. I'd at least like to go in and ask to see a few specific models.

Any advice without being too harsh?


----------



## Smitty901

Revolvers are not just for beginners many prefer them. You have many question to ask first .
1.budget what can you afford
2. are you also going to use it as a CC
Answer those two first. As for a 357 revolver and firing .38 in it Very common . The 357 is a heavier frame and when .38's are fired from it you have a more manageable recoil. You learn to manage recoil by getting your grip right and putting rounds down range that simple. Some Shops with in door ranges rent weapons you can then get the feel for some before you spend the cash.


----------



## preppermama

This is a great question. I'm considering getting my permit to carry and have been wondering what a good beginner handgun would be. I know I would be getting one to use as a CC. I like the idea of finding a range with rentals to try some out.


----------



## CCSir

There are many choices and even more opinions on "what" to get. I would suggest seeing if your brother would take you and your GF to the range to try out some different hand guns. Some choices (depending on your budget) that I would look at would include Glock, S&W M&P, Springfield Armory XD, Bersa and Ruger. These are all roughly around the same price point and all reliable guns. If you have a little more money to spend you can look at H&K's and Sig Sauer. 

If you're looking for a revolver then I'd go with S&W or Taurus. Revolvers, although requiring less maintenance overall and are a great gun for first time shooters, do limit you on the amount of rounds you are able to carry. 

So many great guns and so little time.


----------



## survival

DonP, welcome to the forum, and I have to say that you don't have to feel stupid asking, this is what this forum was made for, asking the simplest questions so you can learn. Nobody knows everything and were all learning. Being a male myself, I'm supposed to know tools, but I couldn't build a birdhouse if my life depended on it, but I have learned, simply by doing and researching before hand. I highly praise you for asking this question since a lot of people don't ask for fear of someone laughing at their comment. This will not be the case on this forum.

Personally, some gun ranges let you rent out guns to try, which is what I would recommend at first. Do note, in my area it was costly to do this $5 rental for the gun, but they priced the ammo 2X more than what it was on the shelf they sold and I called them out on this. I know they have to clean them, replace parts etc, but the way they did this was they didn't tell me the price before I shot even though I asked them and they fumbled through saying "price of what ammo costs here". This was my personal experience and not all gun ranges will be like this, but for shooting a 357 with 2 boxes (40 rounds total), cost me around $85. Remember that was only $5 for gun rental, so they charged me $40 a box of ammo. $2 a shot. Hmmm..... 

If you have a friend that has a gun, I would ask them if they would let you go with them to see what their gun they talk about is "all about" when they are talking it up to you. You'll learn some tips and have a good shooting partner as well.

For recommendations, there will be a lot of users on here that will tell you different things, which is good and might guide you in the right direction. Personally, I started out with a rifle .22 when I was younger, moved up to a 12guage and the rest was history.

Have fun and be safe with whatever you do.


----------



## Denton

LOL!!! I love this question.

As First Sergeant just said, revolvers aren't just for beginners. As a matter of fact, they are not for beginners. There is more technique with them due to the trigger action. It is a lot easier to shoot to the side of the bad guy with a revolver. A lot of these old timers were probably born with one in their hand, so they don't remember this. Danged thing about revolvers is they like to shoot when the trigger is pulled. Not a bunch of clearing drills with a revolver.
I was looking at a Charter Arms .38 revolver the other day. I was extremely impressed; the action was as smooth as silk! I have a Taurus .38 ultralite I carry in my pocket when I'm not carrying the Taurus TCP 738 .380, there. If I had it to do from the beginning, I'd have bought the Charter Arms revolver. 

People love autos, nowadays. I had to warm up to them, but never did when I was in the army with the 1911 .45ACP (automatic centerfire pistol). I bought a couple of Taurus autos that really got my attention, though. The Taurus PT145 .45ACP compact pistol and the Taurus 24/7 .45ACP full frame auto were the first two. I really enjoyed them, so I bought the Taurus 1911AR .45ACP, and I love it! She is my baby.

Now, another little gem I recently caressed is the Smith and Wesson SD .40cal. when thrown up to shoot, it seems to fall naturally on target. Talk about a handy feature, huh?

Yes, I have a .357 revolver. My first revolver was a .357, as well as the second and third. The thing keeps the socks company as it protects my underwear. Why? Because I do not need to punch through a little weasely crack-head and kill granny, who is behind him on the sidewalk. 

Get a weapon you are going to carry all the time. If it isn't with you, it is something that will be fought over by your children after you are dead. A .38 revolver is easy to carry and easy to conceal. .38 ammo is cheap enough to where you and the GF will get plenty of bonding time at the range while becoming crack shots with the weapons.

Oh! And, take a course or two. You can't tell me S.A. doesn't have plenty of instructors who will give you fantastic tips - a lot better than a bunch of Internet Rangers can offer!

Last thing...have a blast! It is some of the most fun you'll have, and, unlike golf, getting good at this past time could save your life.


----------



## gemoose23

My recommendation is to check out the Ruger LC-9 or Smith and Wesson M&P in 9mm.

Since your brother is an FFL, I'd shoot everything he owns. If you don't like anything your brother has then I would find a local gun range that rents some of the handguns you are interested in.

As for the GF, let her decide what she likes, if she likes and feels confident with the handgun, she is more likely to carry and have the handgun with her at all times.

Training: You guys could always attend a NRA pistol course (NRAInstructors.org - Portal for NRA certified Instructors, NRA Education and Training)


----------



## Smitty901

I have a rather diverse collection to chose from when I leave the house. More and more the big boy weapons stay home and I carry a simple small revolver. I am a very good shot been at this awhile that makes a difference. Short of an all out Zombie invasion if I can not Take care of basic SD with 5 shots from my little .38 then I am likely dead . Big difference in SD and a gun fight. The problem with buying the wrong SD CC weapon is after awhile it will stay home more and more.
Men and women have different issues with a CC weapon . Where do you carry it? Grip fit ect. My wife was forced to go to a revolver issues with her grip made it to hard to work the slide. 
As the OP does their home work and narrows down the question we can show how to deal with those things they can then research what works for them


----------



## DonP.

Wow. Such excellent advice and replies. I don't feel so bad asking now. I guess everyone was new at one time? Funny thing though, most of you was new at like age 11. I am 47. lol But I see the need now. When I was younger and living in a small town, I just didn't feel the need. Times and situations change. 

Thank you all, and to Survival for the warm welcome. I like the idea of renting a few at the range. But I certainly will look into the fees beforehand. That $85 seems steep. 

Ok, to answer a few questions.

I will be carrying it with me, so yes on the CC question. I am thinking the need may arise to bug out, and I want something that will protect my family. This is one reason I was thinking of the 357. I could get used to the 38 rounds, then always have the ability to use the 357 in a bug out situation. I hope that is good reasoning? 

My brother lives in Pa. so I can't play with any of his stock.  He is very gun knowledgeable, and I will be asking him but I still like to get others opinions.

Budget? Well. I was thinking this is going to cost me about $1000 for us both. For the weapons, classes and transfer fees. So Im thinking I will have about $400 for each of us for the gun itself. I know that is not allot but remember I will be buying from my brother and he wont make any money off a sale to me. I will probably buy it off my brother and have it sent to a local FFL. I don't know many people here yet to try theirs.

I really think I will go to a shop and hopefully get someone that will guide us even though they wont be making a sale other than maybe the transfer fees. I personally will get used to anything. I just want my gf, as gemoose23 mentioned above, to be comfortable with her choice. If it scares her she wont use it or practice. 

Anyone have any experience with the Chic Lady? (she loves pink!). I think I am leaning towards the 357 for the reasons I mentioned. Maybe the Charter Arms if it's in my budget.

I will read these replies over and over. Thanks so much.


----------



## Smitty901

First thing I would do is for get how a weapon looks. As for brand Revolvers are different than autos in that most on the market work fine. If you buy a lower cost one it may not hold value as well.
Revolver must fit you and provide you with a good grip. What fits you may not fit her. Larger frame 357's are a bit bulky and harder to Conceal. 
Once you begin to narrow it down and know what the ones your looking at should sell for shop the used market, many revolver are traded for new weapons and can some times be had at a good discount.
If you settle on a revolver do you want Single action double action or shielded hammer ?
Example of a shield hammer .38 I use often. an example not an endorsement.


----------



## DonP.

Well I was thinking of the Taurus M605 .357 Magnum 357 2" Barrel, 5 Round, Fixed Sights (Blued) for me. And the Charter Arms Pink Chic Lady for her. She loves pink and I think it would help her want to practice more (crazy I know but true)

I can get both of these new and still have enough for transfer and classes. But I will certainly be reading the advice posted and taking suggestions.















*Edit. Yes Smitty that does matter to me. So, cross the Taurus off my list. I will think of something. I will always buy USA products if I can. Thank you!


----------



## Smitty901

As all ways your call Taurus makes a good revolver. However they are not a US company. Very few of their products are made here There are better same price range made here by a US owned company. May not madder to some but high on my list.


----------



## AquaHull

Charter is made in the US, and are very accurate for a snubnose. The "Lite" weighs in at 12.7 oz, and because of the larger grips, felt recoil isn't as bad as a S&W 642/442 AirWeight which is around 15OZ.

Unlike S&W who warranty is covered to the original owner only, Charter warranties any or their revolvers regardless of the owner on anything made after 2000.

Forget Taurus

In my Charter I used Gold Dot 135 gr Short Barrel +P, in my 642 I used Federal Hydra-Shok 110 gr JHP in Low Recoil and Federal 148 gr Wadcutters

All .38 caliber BTW


----------



## Denton

After rereading your opening post, I'd like to point out a couple things.

Don't get hung up on the .357. As I said, I've always had them, I love them, but they are overkill when it comes to carry, and, as with handguns in general, underpowered if the time comes when you have to bug. Matter of fact, Unless you (and you alone) get some sort of 24hr advanced notice, S.A. is going to be very inhospitable and a revolver is going to be overwhelmed, as is an auto. Even a rifle and 20,000 rounds is not going to save you and the GF. 

No tool is perfect for every job. What is it that you want the tool to do? Personal protection for every day scenarios?


----------



## Sr40ken

Guns are tools. What is the job you want to cover? Many trainers say carry the biggest gun you can master and carry. But as a prepper you should consider it's utility. What is ammo availabilty gonna be? Consider reloading. I have several handguns, a .357 revolver, a .40 auto and a couple of .45 autos. If you are considering for light huning in a SHTF situation the .357 wouild be hard to beat. A .357 as you know can run .38s. One of my favorite handloads is a hot .38. The .357 platform is very flexable. 
As far as auto loaders the .45 AP is my favorite but the .40 has more utility when reloading. 
Ther is no easy answer but many choices.


----------



## Smitty901

Sometimes you use the SWAG system and jump in a year down the road you decide you want a different weapon, you either trade it or end up with two. I used to think the only handgun I wanted was my .45 full size 1911. Have not carried it in some time .
At least your armed during the learning curve.
Took a quick look locally Pink Lady 399
Taurus 85 329
S&W 642 399 Shield hammer Plus IMO for CC
All .38's P+ IMO best deal would be the S&W but any of them would do the job.


----------



## jimb1972

My favorite is the Ruger Sp101, I bought one for my wife in .327 federal, it will also shoot .32acp, .32 S&W shorts and longs, .32 H&R mag. You have a wide spectrum of choices regarding power and recoil. They also sell some pretty pink grips for them. The Taurus Model 85 is also a good choice in .38spc, CDNN has a blue 3" for $279 they also sell pretty pink grips for them. If you are just starting out I would avoid any barrels shorter than 3" just because they are harder to hit with and may cause a new shooter to become discouraged. I put the crimson trace laser grips on my wifes and feel they are great for a new shooter (or an old one for that matter) because you can see any bad habits like a flinch just by leaving a random chamber empty.


----------



## gemoose23

DonP. said:


> Well I was thinking of the Taurus M605 .357 Magnum 357 2" Barrel, 5 Round, Fixed Sights (Blued) for me. And the Charter Arms Pink Chic Lady for her. She loves pink and I think it would help her want to practice more (crazy I know but true)
> 
> I can get both of these new and still have enough for transfer and classes. But I will certainly be reading the advice posted and taking suggestions.
> 
> *Edit. Yes Smitty that does matter to me. So, cross the Taurus off my list. I will think of something. I will always buy USA products if I can. Thank you!


You might want to consider taking a handgun class 1st, I googled San Antonio, Texas, and this range came up with classes, The Bullet Hole Shooting Complex San Antonio's Best Range and Concealed Carry Resource. Included with the class is the loan of a handgun + 100 rds of Ammo to complete the class.

This will give you and the GF a feel of handguns, safety practices etc. Then you'd also build a relationship with a place of business for future gun rentals etc.

I'd relate buying a 1st handgun like this too buying your 1st car. Most people get driving lessons before they ever buy their 1st car. Maybe get a lesson where they loan you a handgun might be the ideal, before you start looking at types and calibers of handguns.

Then after the lessons.. you'll be ready to race some "racecars"!

Ruger are USA made. :mrgreen:

Ruger LCR


----------



## JDE101

I would suggest you go to a range that rents guns and try a variety. See what feels good to you, what fits your hand, what you shoot well. The same for your girlfriend. What fits you may not fit her, and vice versa. I'm not sure about TX, but here in Ohio, some CCW classes do not require you to bring your own gun to the class. They have guns at the range that you can use for the live fire part of the class. Your instructor should be a good source of information on the various types of guns, calibers, makes and models, etc. 

A snub nose revolver is small, easier to conceal, easier to carry, but more difficult to shoot accurately than most full size autos. My little .38 S&W 642 with standard .38 ammo, not the Plus P self defense rounds, "bites" more and has more felt recoil and is more difficult to shoot accurately than my full size .45ACP 1911. The 1911 is more difficult to conceal and is much heavier--but that is what I carry 99% of the time in cooler weather when I can wear a cover garment, such as a jacket or an unbuttoned shirt. I carry the 642 in the summer when I'm wearing cargo shorts and a T-shirt or Tanktop.

There are pros and cons to every choice. Talk to your instructor, talk to the people at a good gun shop, talk to your brother. Do your research, shoot as many different guns as you can afford to rent. Best of luck to you. Also, guns are like potato chips. You won't be happy with just one! ;-)


----------



## Fuzzee

There are always lots of opinions and preferences when someone asks this kind of question. Take into mind that firearms are kind of like a pair of jeans. No one can really tell you how they fit you and you'll only know when you try them on. As other have suggested, go to shops, both you and her and try the different choices. Shoot what you can and like best. If you go revolvers, there still great firearms, but take this into mind also. This is a semi and full automatic world now. This is not the 1800's when everyone else armed out there had a revolver and leveraction. If you want to be on more even ground than semi automatic pistols are it as far as pistols go. More capacity and faster to reload for the average user. 9mm is the most common defensive round in America right now pretty much, so as a prepper, you might take that to mind also if commonality is a concern. It's also standard issue for our and many other military forces. Even better would be for you and her to buy one of the same pistol, that way you'd have not only common ammo together, but magazines, holsters and parts too. I also find it's most comfortable for new shooters to buy a first pistol that has a manual safety so they can disengage the trigger. Too many without one won't load a round in the chamber otherwise and that's dangerous. You never know if you'll have the time and free hands to do it when your life depends on it. Hope that helps.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Im going to suggest the sentiments already expressed here and suggest going to a gun range that rents guns and check out a few of the various options that you think will fit your needs. This way you will get something that truly fits your needs and something you can handle comfortably and that you feel like you could confidently conceal.

The 38 caliber would be a good starting point. Its a caliber with a good record of pretty fair reliability with a lot of options for defensive loads and economical to boot too! If your looking for a gun with a 2 1/2 inch barrel I would probably suggest just sticking to a model that will handle 38+P ammo instead of a 357 rated weapon. In a gun that small its quiet the flame thrower and wrist wrencher. You might even consider a 44 Special in something like the Charter Arms Bulldog! I wouldnt over look a Ruger 101 in 327 Caliber either as long as you got a 4 inch barrel or there abouts. This is just about as potent as the 357 in a milder recoiling package and allows for the use of about 4 different levels of power by using various chamberings in the same gun as one poster mentioned.

By all means what ever you choose that you feel best suits your needs, PRACTICE with it, and PRACTICE OFTEN! Handguns aint the best fight stoppers especially at the close ranges they are often used at. You will need to practice drawing and presenting your gun quickly and then putting multiple well placed shots on target. I would suggest doing a lot of this with a unloaded, and VERIFIED unloaded gun from various body positions you will find yourself in in a possible confrontation. Doing this in front of a mirror can be very helpful as can video taping yourself and then watching the tape later to see how slow you really are at presenting your weapon as well as any flaws in your presentation. This can be and should be augmented with some range time practice on how to actually place your shots on target AFTER the presentation of your weapon. Your practice should include a tactical reload as well. For example I use a 1911 in 45 ACP and I will load several mags up with 2-4 rounds and randomly mix them. I will do a quick draw and fire center mass until the gun runs dry not knowing when this exactly will happen and then do a tactical reload and fire again. In the military we have a saying...."Train like you fight , so when you fight, you will fight like you trained". By practicing proper technique until the cows come home and your silly, when the time comes where you need to preform, without hardly any thought to it at all you will go on auto pilot so to speak and preform exactly as you trained without really realizing it.

When you have a violent encounter, the hostile party is not going to announce or schedule their social call. They probably wont be wearing a ski mask and waving a pirates flag either. Often times they will appear to be pretty normal everyday folks you see on the street. They wont make their intentions known until they are very close or right on top of you, they are counting on over whelming you so quick you dont have time to react. You need to learn to keep your "Situational Awareness Knob" turned up higher than you are accustom to and learn to pick up those minute hints that something here aint right and take steps to mitigate the problem before it has a chance to become a problem. I do Executive Protection for a living after retiring from the military and can tell you with near certianty your going to have your encounter most commonly when leaving/entering your home or your vehicle in a parking lot of some sort. Practice paying attention so you dont end up in a situation where you have to use your fire arm. *There aint no second place winners in a gun fight!!!*


----------



## mikes69baja

Revolvers are good but if your life depended on it would you really want 5-6 shots? Now i know it only takes one but you have to think. If you are going to pull out a gun to protect your and your spouses life, you are going to be shitting kittens. 5-6 rounds can be shot in seconds leaving you with an empty gun. Hopefully the other is not better armed.
Look at police shootings they will shoot 50 times and only hit the bad guy once or twice. Its the awe shit factor that messes up accuracy. 
I am a deputy sheriff in souther California and i know of two deputies who were involved in off duty incidents with revolvers.. Both of them will tell anyone revolvers just dont have the fire power. They no longer carry one off duty
If you want a suggestion then i would say your best bet is a Glock 26 fourth gen with night sights. Fourth gen because of the updated return spring eliminating the "limp wrist" jam problems prone with women shooters. 
I carried a glock for 7 years and they are dependable guns that shoot every time... I switched to the FN FNX9 because i am left handed and grew up shooting Double/Single action hand guns.


----------



## mikes69baja

I would not recommend the FNX9 for a beginner. FN is quality american made. A beginner would be better with the FN FNS line but they full size and harder to conceal.


----------



## Sr40ken

When I carry I also consider what I'm doing or how I'm dressed. In the winter if I have a coat on I sholder carry a 6" barrel .357 Magnum 7 shot with one speed loader. But usually I carry a Ruger SR40(15+1) in a Crossbreed Supertuck.


----------



## armyguy

mikes69baja said:


> Revolvers are good but if your life depended on it would you really want 5-6 shots? Now i know it only takes one but you have to think. If you are going to pull out a gun to protect your and your spouses life, you are going to be shitting kittens. 5-6 rounds can be shot in seconds leaving you with an empty gun. Hopefully the other is not better armed.
> Look at police shootings they will shoot 50 times and only hit the bad guy once or twice. Its the awe shit factor that messes up accuracy.
> I am a deputy sheriff in souther California and i know of two deputies who were involved in off duty incidents with revolvers.. Both of them will tell anyone revolvers just dont have the fire power. They no longer carry one off duty
> If you want a suggestion then i would say your best bet is a Glock 26 fourth gen with night sights. Fourth gen because of the updated return spring eliminating the "limp wrist" jam problems prone with women shooters.
> I carried a glock for 7 years and they are dependable guns that shoot every time... I switched to the FN FNX9 because i am left handed and grew up shooting Double/Single action hand guns.


Mike is correct, carrying a revolver is not a good idea because once you emptied your rounds there is no fast ways to reload. Carrying a semi would be a better option as you can always carry extra magazines. Now you have to learn to carry your extra mag with you or else you will be in the same situation as carrying a revolver. Also DonP, you mention you are worried about recoil. Well a semi has less recoil than a revolver.

Remember in a firefight you are mostly spraying and praying so carrying something that allows you to reload quick is important. You might think all your training will make you a better shooter but when it is for REAL your heart is pumping, rounds zinging by you, your brain is telling you that you might die, and so on, your training will only prepare you so much.

Lastly, I dont know why but no one mention a .380 caliber yet. People laugh at that caliber i guess, but I carry that caliber and I love it. Dont get to bogged down by stoping powers of larger caliber or even defense round. They will all be useless when you are in a fire fight. Because most of your rounds will miss its target and because you are firing a larger caliber it meant your magazines hold less round than if you were a 9mm or .380. So having gun with smaller caliber meant that you can have more rounds in your magazines and also carrying more magazines will not be that much of an effort. Dont load your magazines with just hollow points, mixed them up. So that you will also have ball ammo in them. Because many instances having ball ammo is better as you need it to penetrate say a car door or a wall. Having all hollowpoint in your magazine meant you dont get to shot thru walls when you need to.

As far as type or model of firearms goes, I agreed with everyone. You should go to the gun range and just rent some firearms and shoot at least a box of ammo each and see how you like it. Since you will be carrying you should look only at sub compact guns as they are easy to conceal and small instead of full size guns where it is tough to hide and in your gf case might be hard to stick into her purse.

You also have to mentally prepare yourself when you are carrying. Are you sure you are ready to shoot another person? and so on.


----------



## scramble4a5

+1 on the Ruger GP100 if you go the revolver route. They can shoot .38 and .357. For me the best option was a 9mm as mine is a home defense only firearm. Concealed carry is not an option as I live behind the lines in Illinois. I am a Ruger fan because they are affordable, American made, and offer quality. I have a Ruger SR9 which I really like. I also have a Ruger SR22 for fun and plinking. If you plan to CC I have heard many say the Ruger SR9C is a great choice.

As the others have said, rent a few and find what fits you best. The instruction classes are a great idea. I took the same path as I had never even fired a handgun.

Welcome aboard. You asked a great question.


----------



## usav8er

Lots of good advice here. My first gun was a S&W model 36 airweight .38 special. I shot a lot of wadcutters through it and used regular HP rounds for concealed carry, not +P rounds. That gun has since been relegated to my wife who doesn't mind the recoil and its very compact and light to carry. Only holds 5 rounds but she's accurate enough to make each of them count.
Like many other posters said, go to a range that rents handguns and shoot as many as you can. There are so many different types out there that two people rarely like the same gun. I carried a Glock model 22 .40 S&W before I retired as a LEO. Its still my all-around favorite but a little long for concealed carry in the summer. I compromised and now carry a Taurus 740 slim .40 S&W. It holds 7+1 but with an extra mag I'm well satisfied with this handgunfor concealed carry. One of the best firearms you should get after moving in is a 12 gauge tactical type shotgun for home defense a a couple of boxes of 00 buckshot.


----------



## Verteidiger

In your price range, I would recommend you both try out a Glock 17 in 9mm. Modern semi-autos with quality ammo that are properly maintained really do not jam very often, and having 17, 19, or 33 rounds in the magazine, and one in the chamber, beats any revolver made. If you want to get one you can conceal, get the Glock 19 -- 15 round mags, plus 1 in the pipe. 9mm with today's self-defense loads and hollow-points make for a very good self-defense weapon, and provides manageable recoil and smaller grip circumference for better control of the weapon.

Glock 17 Gen4 | G17 Gen 4 | 9x19mm | GLOCK USA

Glock 19 Gen4 | G19 Gen4 | 9x19mm | GLOCK USA

My carry gun is a Sig Sauer P220R Carry in .45 cal (great gun, especially with extended mag capacity, but ~$900ish), but I have been shooting guns for most of my life, starting at age 7.

P220 Carry

My favorite handgun is a Sig Sauer P226 9mm, now known as the Mk25. 20 round mags.

P226 MK25

My SIGs (I own five) have never failed to fire, and have never jammed. Bet your life on it guns.


----------



## Smitty901

scramble4a5 said:


> +1 on the Ruger GP100 if you go the revolver route. They can shoot .38 and .357. For me the best option was a 9mm as mine is a home defense only firearm. Concealed carry is not an option as I live behind the lines in Illinois. I am a Ruger fan because they are affordable, American made, and offer quality. I have a Ruger SR9 which I really like. I also have a Ruger SR22 for fun and plinking. If you plan to CC I have heard many say the Ruger SR9C is a great choice.
> 
> As the others have said, rent a few and find what fits you best. The instruction classes are a great idea. I took the same path as I had never even fired a handgun.
> 
> Welcome aboard. You asked a great question.


 The SR9C is another Ruger not talked a lot about but an outstanding 9mm it is a double stack but they did a great job keeping it thinned down. Put a lot of rounds through this one. I have to admit up front I have a strong bias in favor of Ruger. I do however carry a smaller revolver often.


----------



## TxBorderCop

I would recommend going the semi-auto route. Revolvers are great (owned more than a few) but as mentioned by mikes69baja and armyguy, reloading a revolver takes practice, reloading a revolver *FAST* takes ALOT of practice. Learning to reload a semi-auto still takes practice, but not near as much.

Ruger, Glock, Taurus, S&W, Springfield Armory, Para-Ordnance (Warthog), Kimber etc.. all make quality handguns. Rent or borrow as many as you can and try them all out until you find one you are comfortable with. Get some training as well. A good pistol course can be the difference between life and death. Also, from my own experience as a pistol instructor, get yourself a good little .22LR semi-auto pistol (Walther P22 is my recommendation) and go to the range and the two of y'all can practice the fundamentals with it. The last thing you want to do is to learn to flinch, or to jerk the trigger. Practice at home dry firing with a dime on top of the slide. This will show you if you dip the slide (believe me, I have seen a lot of people do this) or jerk the trigger. How? The dime falls off the front of the slide or to the side you are jerking the trigger on. Plus, the cost of shooting a .22LR for practice is dirt cheap compared to most calibers. Another tool I use when teaching kids is to use a green gas Airsoft gun that has blowback. When they have demonstrated that they have the fundamentals down with the Airsoft, I move them up to the Walther, and then up to the next level.

Good luck, and smart decision to take your safety into you're hands. Remember, when something happens and seconds count, the Police are only minutes away.


----------



## Jazzman

Verteidiger said:


> My carry gun is a Sig Sauer P220R Carry in .45 cal (great gun, especially with extended mag capacity, but ~$900ish), but I have been shooting guns for most of my life, starting at age 7.
> 
> P220 Carry
> 
> My favorite handgun is a Sig Sauer P226 9mm, now known as the Mk25. 20 round mags.
> 
> P226 MK25
> 
> My SIGs (I own five) have never failed to fire, and have never jammed. Bet your life on it guns.


 THIS (see above) , own both. Though I quite often carry a revolver , and in wilderness situations and/or bear country it's *always* a .44 mag revolver.

I also disagree with those who state " there is no quick way to reload a revolver"........and yes I do have the experience. For folks who doubt this I will provide an example.


----------



## Jazzman

Another , from Clint at Thunder Ranch , rather parallels the old days of Cooper at Gunsite.


----------



## shotlady

I always recommend the s&w m&p 9 or 40 for a first gun. be sure you get training. and advanced training. its the training that will save yer hide.
welcome.
i grew up in bandera.


----------



## Sr40ken

+1 to shotlady on training it's continuing thing in our household. And Jazzman is very correct, all wheel gunners need to have speed loaders and train to use them.


----------



## shotlady

i wouldnt go revolver, only holds 6 shots.
i go on the 50% rule.. id rather lay 5 on than just three. 
its easier to carry simiauto mags too and keep em loaded.

training, not your buddy at the range you met on a thursday night. serious training.

any gun will do if you can do

and you need to be able to do... i cannot push training enough. front sight is fixin to open a spot outside of houston. i do recommend getting in on a membershipand going several times a year, (now im jonesing for the range) i do about 3-6 hours a week of intensive range time. coupla army rangers are the masters i go when no boady is there and we get into some pretty good situations with training and do things we cant do when theres a full house.


----------



## Denton

Hey! Talkin' 'bout HEY!!!!

Went to the range with my wife and that coworker I told y'all about the other day. The one I helped make a weapons purchase? Well, this morning was the first shooting of the S&W SD40. After she showed fear of the weapon, I fired four rounds into the target to show her it was not a threat to her.

Four fairly quick shots with a weapon I'd never shot, before. 25 rounds, group close enough to be covered with a silver dollar. I believe it was the nicest weapon I've fired in a long time. It almost sold me on the .40cal. Almost. I still prefer my .45s

Anyway, check it out. I think you'll be blown away, too. Yes, pun intended.


----------



## shotlady

lol denton.

my friends and i tease, but were serious,we put down the street and dirt bikes picked up guns because they are safer than the bikes.
bikes will get you killed. lol


----------



## Jazzman

shotlady said:


> i wouldnt go revolver, only holds 6 shots.
> i go on the 50% rule.. id rather lay 5 on than just three.
> its easier to carry simiauto mags too and keep em loaded.
> 
> training, not your buddy at the range you met on a thursday night. serious training.
> 
> any gun will do if you can do
> 
> .


 There are revolvers that carry 7 and 8 rounds. And insofar as it goes many compact semi auto pistols haven't any more capacity than a revolver , thus negating the theoretical advantages.

And if one carries an auto pistol for defensive purposes the one must be ***absolutely dead certain of it's functioning reliably*** , to be less than dead certain of that factor is to be potentially DEAD if the crunch does come.

Me? Well I'm just a hairsbreadth behind an auto on reloading my revolvers , and quite frankly if you're into your second mag on an auto pistol in a stress situation you quite likely needed a long gun.

In addition , though I love my 226 ( Sig) I love it in spite of the cartridge it's chambered for , I'm not a big fan of 9mm parabellum , the revolvers I sometimes carry are chambered in cartridges that are *much* better by way of stopping power , .357 mag , .44 special and .44 mag are all better as regards that factor.

Keep in mind that though the Hatcher scale is much debated the two best stoppers on said scale are still the 125 grain jhp .357 and the 230 grain jhp .45 acp , .44 special is just a tick behind those .45 lc about even with the .44 special.

And of course that doesn't take into account the .44 mag loaded with lightly jacketed 180 grain or 200 grain jhps or the .41 mag.

Me , well I'm a nut for bolt rifles , I'll put up with a finicky one , in a sidearm that's a different story , I will not abide a handgun that does not function 100 percent reliably , if I get one it leaves here quite quickly.


----------



## WVprepper

Springfield XDM is a good choice..19+1 capcity..Our plan is for her to carry the pistol and the 12 gauge is for me....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

I agree with those who suggest an auto loader. I just didnt go there since the OP seemed pretty well set on a revolver. Auto Loaders are generally more compact and flatter making concealed carry easier from a concealment point. Many now a days come with Polymer Frames and Slides making them lighter which translates into easier carry, although I aint of fan boy of such guns, but there aint a thing wrong with them. They are still as good a proven performer as all steel guns are. You generally will get more rounds on tap vs a revolver as well. Quiet a few of the compacts easily hold 8-10 rounds vs 5 or 6 your going to get with a revolver. Even at the very close ranges you use a gun in a confrontation, you will be surprised at the number of times you are likely to "A" miss the target altogether or "B" score hits to areas that wont quickly incapacitate and require follow up shots. Sounds crazy I know but just go on You Tube and watch some videos of shoot outs and see for yourself! Reloading a revolver from a bulky revolver reloading device can be much slower than loading a auto loader. Yes you can learn to be amazingly quick reloading a revolver but to do it under stress takes a lot of practice to do quickly and effciently as compared to a auto loader.

To prove some of my points here...I carry a full size 1911 in 45 ACP with a 5 inch barrel in all steel. It weights about 30-40 ounces unloaded. With a 8 round magazine its much heavier than that! Despite its full size its pretty flat even compared to a small revolver. This makes concealing it even here in the summer in Texas when its a 110 out side pretty easy. That 230gr 45ACP bullet is huge compared to that 158 gr 38/357. Just put the 2 side by side and you will see what I mean. Two 8 round magazines fit comfortably in my back left pocket giving me 16 more rounds of ammunition conveinently on my left side for lightening fast reloads if needed with very little bulk.

Nothing wrong with a revolver and if thats your choice nothing bad about that. But as many here have suggested, might wanna look at an auto loader and size them up compared to a revolver for concealed carry. If your GF is dead set on a pink gun with the polymer frames, thats an easy requirement to full fill. Just some food for thought...


----------



## Jazzman

LF , I agree with * part* of what you state , that said other portions are slight hyperbole in an effort to support your position as regards auto-pistols , I'll point out some of those holes. Keep in mind that I carry *both* platforms at varying times , in point of fact I've been known to carry *both* platforms at the same time. Some of this is of course personal opinion developed on events in the field and other events viewed in training.

Firstly lets address the slight hyperbole as regards your comment regarding the 230 grain .45 acp jhp versus the 158 grain .357 , you will note that on the ubiquitous Hatcher scale and other graphing methods recording " stopping power" the .357 stacks up squarely against the .45 acp , but it IS NOT the 158 grain loadings , it's the 125 and in some cases 110 grain loadings.

In addition to Hatcher lets take a close look at Marshall and Sanow , along with the PMA data and others. An overall view will quite likely highlight the *FACT* that just as with hunting a variety of game , once beyond a certain point ( as in always use enough gun) stopping power is more a function of * bullet construction * , and to a lesser extent *velocity* within the context of human targets.

This is of course why 'ball" , i.e. fmj in any given cartridge is on the low end of the stopping efficiency scale.

Handgun Cartridge Power Chart - Condensed Version

Note the fact in this chart that the lighter weight , faster loadings mostly outperform the heavier , more heavily jacketed slugs , the one exception being the .45 acp 230 grain Hydrashok , which is just a tick in front of the 185 and 200 grain Cor Bon offerings.

An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power

Now look at this one , *note* the " rounds to incapacitation factor" this particular "study" highlights. And of course in this one the .357 mag comes out smelling like a rose , *BUT* the guy admits the 9 x 19 data is skewed by overuse of FMJ ( ball) ammunition. Once again we see the factor of *bullet construction* surface.

Handloads.Com - Stopping Power

This one will allow you to look up *specific* over the counter loadings in specific chamberings. Note that again bullet construction will surface , note that in .357 mag the 125 and 110 offerings outperformed the heavier slugs by a significant margin , and in .45 acp the 185 and 200s performed on par with the BEST 230s and significantly outperformed the other offerings. * Especially* FMJ.

By the way *ALL* these data charts are applicable ***only to human targets***.

Stopping Power Statistics

Marshall and Sanow's data......

Choose your ammo...police style by Massad Ayoob

Ayoob.......read this VERY carefully.

It's not JUST the cartridge folks , what surfaces over and over and over is that it's ***ammunition choice for the given target*** , as an example and since the arguement came up elsewhere within this forum I'll utilise the .44 mag , the same 300 grain Swift A-Frame stacked over 22 plus grain of h110 or ww296 that's my standard bear protection load would drastically underperform on a human target , pennetrate it would......all the way through with NO expansion whatsoever , conversely the 180 semiJHPs that a buddy swage for me that are geared to anti-personnel "communication" would drastically underperform in a large predator DLP situation , I *know* this since I've experimented with them as regards hog hunting , they blow up and fragment prior to reaching the vitals in most cases , leaving a fist sized 4 - 6 inch deep hole and a wounded hog you them have to go track down in the bush , whereas the 300 grains A Frame or Hornady XTP drops 'em posthaste.

Again , it's ***bullet construction*** folks , and this carries over the *hunting* , tailor your ammunition to the given target.

In closing we'll get to the "carry" issues and where I differ somewhat with LF's opinion , along with why I *personally* feel that a revolver is a better choice for the novice handgunner to learn on and gain skills with prior to venturing into the auto pistols.

Ayoob........read this one carefully.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Okay so the 357 is superior in every way to the 45 ACP Ball (or JHP), I wouldnt have ever known that. You assumed a lot in my post, assumptions I didnt make. Thanks for pointing that out. Its not like I spent 21 years as a Weapons Tech in the military, got 3 combat tours (yeah I have been in a few shoot outs as a result and Im still standing...must have got a little something right), worked SDPD for two years (decided after that, PD wasnt what I wanted to do after retiring from the military, now I do executive protection), reload ammunition on an advance skill level (believe me I understand ballistics and bullet design) or hunt.

The Remington 125 gr hollow point load is a outstanding performer, no doubt...from a 4 inch or longer barrel. Its the standard defensive shooting load which all others are judged against. Start putting it through a 2 to 2 1/2 inch snubbie it starts to loose some of that advantage. For the novice it also starts to be quiet a hand full recoil wise, not to mention the muzzle blast.

I didnt recall suggesting that the 1911 in 45 ACP was the end all be all, just suggested that the OP might want to take a look at auto loaders in addition to the models of revolvers they had already considered. In fact I didnt even bring up auto loaders until about my third reply after several others had already floated the idea. For the novice, revolvers do make for a nice first gun and for many that will be their choice for there on out and thats great. But there are some great options out there in auto loaders too, but I wont go out on a limb and suggest that the 1911 is one of them. Option are nice even if you decide not to use one of them. I use both designs and like both designs, having at least three of each the last time I inventoried my gun cabinet. I just used the 1911 as an example to make a few points since thats what I carry when I am getting paid to carry a gun when I am with a client and thats what I also carry when I CC too. But your right, its not the best choice for everyone.


----------



## Jazzman

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Okay so the 357 is superior in every way to the 45 ACP Ball, I wouldnt have ever known that. You assumed a lot in my post, assumptions I didnt make. .


Keeeeeerist on the proverbial freaking fractured crutch.Why even bother ,I made zero in the way of personal assumptions about you , nor did I imply anything about you or insult you in any way whatsoever , in point of actual fact I did cite the fact that we have points of agreement.

So your angst is entirely of your own manufacture , I merely pointed out some realities , the central point of which you either missed or just blew off.


----------



## Sr40ken

you aren't from NH are you?


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> you aren't from NH are you?


 That's correct , Texas born and bred. Not that origins have the slightest to do with the question/subject at hand.

And by the way , the 4 inch schtick doesn't wash either. I put a lot of stuff downrange through snubbies and through my chronograph , I know full well how various loadings perform through snubbie wheelguns in a variety of chamberings.

And quite frankly the crowing about "experience" falls on deaf ears here , as if LF or any other given individual were the only individual present with significant experience in these things.

I didn't impugn .45 acp either , why would I since I possess several and regularly carry 'em , I merely put the real world factual information out there , if that ruffled feathers or got someones panties in a twist it's not my problem and I could frankly care less.


----------



## shotlady

they dont give the tit when texans are born, they give us a rifle 

god bless texas.

what id say is go to a range, rent a few, see whats right for you and yer bride. kinda like in motor cycles, you gotta ride yer own ride. i perfer semi autos because of how hice they fit in my hand.and for other reasons. my friend wendy loves the revolvers her husband buys her. ride yer own ride. never mind all the huffing and grand standing. just dont buy generic assed guns. sometimes you only get one shot. and you need to be able to take it. warranties dont do you no good in a gun fight.


----------



## Sr40ken

I smell a trend here.

Quote"That's correct , Texas born and bred. Not that origins have the slightest to do with the question/subject at hand. 


And by the way , the 4 inch schtick doesn't wash either. I put a lot of stuff downrange through snubbies and through my chronograph , I know full well how various loadings perform through snubbie wheelguns in a variety of chamberings. 

And quite frankly the crowing about "experience" falls on deaf ears here , as if LF or any other given individual were the only individual present with significant experience in these things. 

I didn't impugn .45 acp either , why would I since I possess several and regularly carry 'em , I merely put the real world factual information out there , if that ruffled feathers or got someones panties in a twist it's not my problem and I could frankly care less. "


----------



## Denton

Really. Who wants to stand in front of my Taurus PT145 or my Rossi R97? Either can be thwarted by too heavy clothing, either can kill you dead. 
My PT145 does not fail, and neither does my R97. I have never met anyone with speed loaders who will reload as fast as I change a mag, but if you pop one in my noggin on your first shot, does it matter?

You folks are splitting hairs and arguing about not much of nothing.
This is typical when a bunch of gun experts get together; everyone has to be top dog. 
Sheesh.


----------



## shotlady

thats right, inquisitive poster, you have to decide whats right for you and she whats right for her.
you can get crazy caliburs and not enjoy shooting, get something you are comfortable with i wont be there when its show time, so get whats best for you.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> I smell a trend here.
> 
> "


 Yeah? Well I smell something too. And insofar as it goes , everyone's stinks. Including yours. If ya don't like that then that's just too bad there Yankee.


----------



## Denton

Well, Don, I hope you've learned a lot from this little episode. As with most "Are there any gun experts who can tell me..." threads, you have found who believes his is the largest, and that you don't mess with Texas. :mrgreen:

Hope you learned what you needed to find out, too. Better yet, I hope you are already at the range, shooting, and not being a witness to all the rest of this show.


----------



## Sr40ken

So, Jazzman when I greed with you in post 34 that stunk? I beleive the jest of my posts in this subject wa sget good at whatever you choose.
I'm not the one shoving thier superiority down everyone's throat. I can see by your posts you have a lot to offer. You just need to take a chill pill. Everybody in here is on the same team but no one needs to belittle folks.


----------



## shotlady

Denton said:


> that you don't mess with Texas. :mrgreen:
> 
> .


here. just learn this, lol

TMI can be over stimulating and confusing.as soon as i see a bs tone- the whole deal goes in the toilet. theres no reason to be rude about what is the best gun for some one else.


----------



## Denton

shotlady said:


> here. just learn this, lol
> 
> TMI can be over stimulating and confusing.


Brain, Shot, brain. One with the largest brain, most filled with correct, latest and best information!
What were you thinking? :shock:


----------



## shotlady

ohh i guess i was thinking like a yankee.


thats blaspheme - dear god pls for give me...
ill do three bux in the offering plate and 6 god bless texas'


i just dont see being condenscending... i didnt read all that shit when i caught a wiff of the ink.


----------



## Sr40ken

I digress witha bit of............ Kumbaya!


----------



## Denton

Post edited as the earlier post by another posted was altered, making this post no longer post-worthy.


----------



## Smitty901

Deemed by many as worthless, heard it said if you shoot someone with it you just piss them off 25 Auto Phoenix raven . Well with most hand gun SD shooting being with in 3 feet. I would not want to be the one that had the Mag on this worthless weapon emptied into me. It would clearly never be the first up weapon but it beats a stick or rock .When you read all the test and the stuff LEO use this FBI that army. Remember they use what they are told . 
If you want to survive you need to hit the target. There are times this little worthless .25 is in my suit pocket. It is better than nothing and with some work you can hit center mass with it. A weapon is a tool how you deploy it effects out come


----------



## Denton

I heard that, Top!

Way back when, this is what was in my pocket, just in case the big gun was unavailable - a Sterling .22 pocket pistol. Not the .45, but better than a pocket full of rocks:


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> So, Jazzman when I greed with you in post 34 that stunk? I beleive the jest of my posts in this subject wa sget good at whatever you choose.
> I'm not the one shoving thier superiority down everyone's throat. I can see by your posts you have a lot to offer. You just need to take a chill pill. Everybody in here is on the same team but no one needs to belittle folks.


 Care to show where I belittled anyone whomsoever or stated any sort of superiority? Or are you just the sensitive type that takes any given difference in experience or opinion as some sort of slight?

And all in all I'd say you're quite a bit more guilty of those two crimes than I was or ever will be, all I did was put the facts out there for folks to decide on for themselves. If you don't care for that I'm really beyond caring.


----------



## Denton

Jazz, why don't you simply let it go? You are now looking more like the Azzman, as SR has offered the olive branch. Seriously. You want to be the great expert, fine. You are the dude.
Seriously, as I said in the thread I altered after he altered his, I've met with and had many great conversations with experts at Camp Perry. I've drank beers and talked shop with true shooters at Ft. Benning. This sort of garbage never happened at either places with the true experts.

This is the internet, where everyone seems to be the best, the fastest and the smartest, and are quick with the superior attitude and the fighting stance. LET IT GO! Nothing at all is being gained here, except people are getting tired of it and people are going to wander off. Nobody likes this kind of crap.

Your knowledge is appreciated, and that is what this place is for. Opinions may vary, that is natural.


----------



## Sr40ken

Denton said:


> I heard that, Top!
> 
> Way back when, this is what was in my pocket, just in case the big gun was unavailable - a Sterling .22 pocket pistol. Not the .45, but better than a pocket full of rocks:
> 
> View attachment 891


yep a hit with a .22 is better than miss witha .44!!!! I don't want to be on the hot end of any of them!!!
Like I said get great with what ever you choose. It is awesome the choices we have in firearms. The wife and I have a meager collection and enjoy everyone. And each is different. Depends on the mood and how I dress. I may have a.45 or a .38 but usually my SR40. There simply isn't a perfect gun, except the one that saves your bacon.


----------



## Denton

> There simply isn't a perfect gun, except the one that saves your bacon.


SACRILEGE! *but, correct*


----------



## Sr40ken

I should have added or gives you bacon!!!!!!LOL


----------



## DonP.

Hey,

Thank you all very much for the time you took to reply. I have much to think about and research. I would like to say I am closer to a decision but Im not. lol What I did gain here is a ton of excellent reading material with great suggestions. You have given me many things to research. I am also going to consider a semi as well. One thing I do know. Im not going to go to a range and blow $80 for a practice run. I will make a decision, practice, learn my gun of choice, and be happy with it.

I even got lucky and found a groupon for my gf and I to take the concealed carry course for both of us for only $85. That's like 1/2 off. Plus we are going to take a few beginner classes.

But first.. Back to my research. Her choice is pretty much a done deal. She really wants the Chic Lady. Im a little worried about her making the choice because of the cool name and it's pink, rather than for it's intended purpose. But if the woman wants a pink gun then so be it. If it will make her be happy with it, that will translate to her wanting to practice with it more. I want her to be happy with it. As for me:

Im starting to take a serious look at the 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm . It seems to of shot to the top of my list. With honorable mention going to maybe a glock 26. Any opinions on the Beretta as my choice?

I found this video about it:






So thats where I am...for now. lol

Will update when the order is made.


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> Jazz, why don't you simply let it go? You are now looking more like the Azzman, as SR has offered the olive branch. Seriously. You want to be the great expert, fine. You are the dude.
> Seriously, as I said in the thread I altered after he altered his, I've met with and had many great conversations with experts at Camp Perry. I've drank beers and talked shop with true shooters at Ft. Benning. This sort of garbage never happened at either places with the true experts.
> 
> This is the internet, where everyone seems to be the best, the fastest and the smartest, and are quick with the superior attitude and the fighting stance. LET IT GO! Nothing at all is being gained here, except people are getting tired of it and people are going to wander off. Nobody likes this kind of crap.
> 
> Your knowledge is appreciated, and that is what this place is for. Opinions may vary, that is natural.


 Care to show us all where I stated a damned thing that you accused me of there? And maybe ya oughta take your own advice , when you tell another individual to " let it go" yet have to include insults in your rhetoric , well it comes off as nothing more than sheer hypocrisy.

I had already "let it go" so it rather seems that it's YOU making the effort to perpetuate the alleged " arguement".


----------



## Lucky Jim

As a Brit, I know zilch about guns, but I do know a little bit about the laws of physics; I'm not sure what the debate is about in this thread but let me throw this in for the hell of it-
If I could have a handgun I wouldn't even consider a .22 (no stopping power), and I wouldn't consider Dirty Harry's .44 magnum (too big to carry easily and too big a recoil), so i think I'd plump for something in between those two, say a .38 revolver. (My second choice would be a 9mm Browning auto).
As regards rifles, a 7.62mm would be my choice, I know 5.56mms are popular but the tiny bullet puts me off.

Left to right- 5.56mm/ .30"/ 7.62mm


----------



## JDE101

DonP. said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im starting to take a serious look at the 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm . It seems to of shot to the top of my list. With honorable mention going to maybe a glock 26.
> 
> Will update when the order is made.


The PX4 Storm is a good choice. My wife has one in .40S&W and loves it. That is what she took her CHL class with. I've shot it a few times myself, and I like it too. I prefer my Kimber 1911, but the PX4 is a good gun too. Well made, comfortable and fun to shoot, and accurate. It is a little fatter than a single stack 1911, but not too much. Good luck with which ever gun you choose, and good luck in your class.


----------



## TxBorderCop

DonP. said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you all very much for the time you took to reply. I have much to think about and research. I would like to say I am closer to a decision but Im not. lol What I did gain here is a ton of excellent reading material with great suggestions. You have given me many things to research. I am also going to consider a semi as well. One thing I do know. Im not going to go to a range and blow $80 for a practice run. I will make a decision, practice, learn my gun of choice, and be happy with it.
> 
> I even got lucky and found a groupon for my gf and I to take the concealed carry course for both of us for only $85. That's like 1/2 off. Plus we are going to take a few beginner classes.
> 
> But first.. Back to my research. Her choice is pretty much a done deal. She really wants the Chic Lady. It's my choice that needs to be made.
> 
> Im starting to take a serious look at the 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm . It seems to of shot to the top of my list. With honorable mention going to maybe a glock 26.
> 
> So thats where I am...for now. lol
> 
> Will update when the order is made.


Good luck. The beginner classes are just that, beginner. You will learn a lot of nomenclature for both revolvers and semi-autos. You should be taught the basics (grip, stance, loading, etc...) and the most important thing is to HAVE FUN. Time spent with your GF is important, so be sure the two of you have a good time with it.

Jazz - as a fellow Texan I can say after reading your posts you know your shit. It may be coming across as a bit on the belligerent side, with the Internet it is hard to tell sometimes. You helped Don out, which is the primary concern here. Have a couple of Shiners, eat a good steak and remember, we are all on the same team here. If ever up my way, gimme a holler. I'll take you out on my little 14 foot aluminum boat and we can catch some Rainbow, Lake and Brown trout. But - YOU have to bring the beer, Shiner (Family Reunion 6 packs would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!)!

LLAP.


----------



## Sr40ken

Don, the Beretta should be a great piece. I've not ran one but have read good things about 'em. One thing about any 9mm there is a large variety of ammo out there. It's like many things, if it fits ya and does the job it's a perfect gun. What fits and works for me may not work for you.


----------



## Fuzzee

DonP. said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you all very much for the time you took to reply. I have much to think about and research. I would like to say I am closer to a decision but Im not. lol What I did gain here is a ton of excellent reading material with great suggestions. You have given me many things to research. I am also going to consider a semi as well. One thing I do know. Im not going to go to a range and blow $80 for a practice run. I will make a decision, practice, learn my gun of choice, and be happy with it.
> 
> I even got lucky and found a groupon for my gf and I to take the concealed carry course for both of us for only $85. That's like 1/2 off. Plus we are going to take a few beginner classes.
> 
> But first.. Back to my research. Her choice is pretty much a done deal. She really wants the Chic Lady. Im a little worried about her making the choice because of the cool name and it's pink, rather than for it's intended purpose. As for me:
> 
> Im starting to take a serious look at the 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm . It seems to of shot to the top of my list. With honorable mention going to maybe a glock 26. Any opinions on the Beretta as my choice?
> 
> I found this video about it:
> 
> So thats where I am...for now. lol
> 
> Will update when the order is made.


The PX4's are excellent pistols. You'll find a whole slew of very happy owners too on the Beretta forum besides. I've shot the fullsizes and the subcompact and the only reason I don't have a couple is I've never liked the shape of the safety lever. I'm too used to the 92FS/M9 which I have 3 of and carry CCW that it just didn't work for me. There still a well made, ultra reliable, accurate pistol in my experience though. I think you'll make an excellent choice with a couple. One for you and one for her.

CDNN has them listed for $459 in their current catalog. That's all 3 at that price. The fullsize, compact and sub-compact.

Buy Gun Accessories, Hi-Capacity Mags, Scopes, Gun Parts & More at CDNN Sports, Inc.

Some research material,

http://px4storm.com/

Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## LAWNKILLER

OP, I was in your shoes back in August. I said to the wife we need a handgun (already had a rifle for deer hunting) and she said "yes we do".. that day I went and bought a 9mm. I love the gun and have put @ 800 rounds through it, however it is a pocket gun and is limited on capacity and with my experience, Range; ie distance not to be confused with range time. It is great for deep CC but I wish I took some time like you are doing. I think I would have still ended up getting what I got for the Deep Conceal times but would have started with a sub compact like the Px4 or the full size version. ( I like Berettas) something I could put a light on, none of the hand guns I have will accept a rail for a light. For HD (home Defense) I thought I would hold a mag light in my weak hand and gun in the strong hand and shoot intruders like that.... Wrong!! Try it and see why. So maybe keep that in mind.

If I had to do it again; I would have shopped some .22lr pistols to become more familiar with hand guns and shooting them. Then taken my CCW permit course, then go to Bass Pro and put my hand on each and every gun. which I do when ever they are not busy. 

My gun buddies all have their favs, but I didn't go to them cause I wanted what I wanted not what they wanted. Plus they have Highier end tastes that I just can't justify right now. (they are older and have collecting shooting for many more yrs then I have) While they are a wealth of knowledge they tend to push their ideals, So I totally understand why you don't go to your brother.

I Jump at the deals on Groupon for a local indoor shooting range that was right by my house. Got real familiar with my current guns and even rented a few (part of the deal of the groupon).

As you can see, Opinions are like **beep**holes and everyones got one. Good luck and be safe.


Oh,, and "Don't Mess with TEXAS!!!"


----------



## Dunbar

Glock 17


----------



## Smitty901

Do something anything buy quality. Or you will be the last person unarmed.
NSSF 'November NICS Numbers: Biggest Month Ever!'


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

> What I did gain here is a ton of excellent reading material with great suggestions. You have given me many things to research.


thats great! Thats what forums are great for. You get a huge source of information that you otherwise might not have gotten and it puts you in a better position to make a educated selection hopefully on something you will truely be happy with for years to come even if you later upgrade to something else.



> I even got lucky and found a groupon for my gf and I to take the concealed carry course for both of us for only $85. That's like 1/2 off. Plus we are going to take a few beginner classes.


Heck yeah, way to score I wish I was much better at stuff like that as much of a tightwad as I am these days. You gotta really love it when a plan comes together. Hopefully you and your better half learn a lot and enjoy the class. Training is a good thing! You cant have too much of it. Get as much as you can, when you can and how ever you can. It will always make you better. No matter how good you are you can almost always find a little something good to take away from a class, a instructor or even a student! Be a sponge and soak it all up!



> I am also going to consider a semi as well.


Thats cool. Both will pick up the check when you need it to, I promise. Both rate a close look before you decide whats best for YOU.



> Im starting to take a serious look at the 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm . It seems to of shot to the top of my list. With honorable mention going to maybe a glock 26. Any opinions on the Beretta as my choice?


There are a lot of happy PX-Storm owners out there. Just browse through any of the gun forums and you will see for yourself. Its also one I have herd few complaints about. Glocks are great. I just wished they had a thumb safety of some kind on them cause if they did I would probably be all over one like a Hobo running down the road with a Sweet Potato Pie! Just not a huge fan of their safeties on the gun although they work great for a lot of folks out there. I just aint one of them. As far as the brand, I had hundreds of M9's in our armory. I had few problems with them despite the hard use and often times abuse they took. If it can handle the punishment the Marines and Army put it through, it will likely survive anything you could possibly throw at it!

Good luck with it all, and wish you the best on your selection. Be sure and let us know what you got and hey, we all like pictures too! So brag a little and show it off.


----------



## Smitty901

Beware of the Glock hype the are a small percentage of sales but number one in the internet fan club


----------



## shotlady

im so in love with my beretta fs 92. so in love.


----------



## AsteroidX

Ammo availability after a SHTF event is something to consider.

9mm is most owned ammo for pistol

.22LR for rifle

It may not be your first go to weapon but those types of ammo will be easiest to obtain I believe after the SHTF. Backup ? Also the ammo your local police force uses will be somewhat available in that community as they stock up.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

From my experience, as a smaller, young female with limited handgun experience, a .38 special was right up my alley. My four sisters all love shooting .38's, also. Fired from a .357 of course, but not nearly the same recoil. It seems like most of the shooters I know recommend Ruger, but there are so many good brands out there I think. Good luck on your decision!


----------

